
Python for noob - pynerds
I want to learn Python for web scraping and some basic website. I am 28 years old. I don&#x27;t know any programming language. What resources would you suggest?
======
dec0dedab0de
It's a bit dated at this point, but I still recommend the google python class
as a starting point.
[https://developers.google.com/edu/python/](https://developers.google.com/edu/python/)

------
hgarg
Start with this - learnpythonthehardway.org You can read and follow along the
book online for free.

------
thalesfc
Use selenium.py, it is by far the easiest and scalable solution out there.
(believe me I have tried everything, beautiful soup, request.py, scrapy.py ...
)

~~~
pynerds
Any tutorial to learn selenium.py

~~~
thalesfc
tutorials

[http://thiagomarzagao.com/2013/11/17/webscraping-with-
seleni...](http://thiagomarzagao.com/2013/11/17/webscraping-with-selenium-
part-5/)

videoblog

[https://github.com/kjam/python-web-scraping-
tutorial/blob/ma...](https://github.com/kjam/python-web-scraping-
tutorial/blob/master/scrape_netflix.py)

The first link is a straight following link, and the second one is a 30mimn
video that goes through all available Python crawlers.

My recommendation: follow the first one if you are sure to use selenium or
watch the second link to check all possibilities.

